# Error 1018



## Saghar (May 31, 2011)

I have a iphone 3gs i updated the baseband when i updated the iphone it gives me the error 1018 please help


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

Did you only update the baseband or did you also update the firmware also? I would make sure the firmware is updated fully. Unless I missed an update the newest version for GSM versions is 4.3.5 while for CDMA iPhones the newest version is 4.2.10


----------



## Saghar (May 31, 2011)

I just updated the baseband and now when i connect it to itunes it says error 1018 the iphone is stuck in recovery mode


----------



## Saghar (May 31, 2011)

I have updated the firmware to 4.3.5 aswell


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

Just to confirm, after you updated to 4.3.5, are now getting error 1018 or you are getting that error after the update? Is this iPhone jailbroken by chance?

Do you have another computer available with iTunes installed on it that you could plug the iPhone into to see if it will recognize the iPhone?


----------

